
U.T. El Paso is built in the distinctive style of Bhutan's architecture - curtis
http://blog.lisanapoli.com/2014/11/11/bhutan-tex-mex-style-himalayas-cast-a-wide-net-in-el-paso/
======
drivers99
> "The palm tree is the dead giveaway: This is El Paso, not the Himalayas."

Palm trees aren't native to the Chihuahuan desert, yet certain places that can
afford it (UTEP as seen here, NMSU in Las Cruces, banks, etc.) plant a few of
them anyway, since it's someone's idea of desert landscaping.

------
eseymour
The architecture of the school is lovely. I really believe that it sets it
apart from other school campuses.

